# Just got a LOT Of sour blackberries



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Our neighbor just gave us at LEAST 8 pounds of the sourest biggest blackberries I have ever seen! Oh my goodness, they are SOUR. :stars:

What can I make with them? We were TRYING to avoid sugar... but I cant see being able to eat these any other way. 

We will be going to some friends house tomorrow, so maybe I can make a nice big sugary blackberry dessert and LEAVE IT THERE. lol 

Any ideas? Here's the hard part - *it has to be GLUTEN FREE.* :sing:

Thanks!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Make blackberry jelly and give it all to people for Christmas.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Ravenlost said:


> Make blackberry jelly and give it all to people for Christmas.


Shut up will ya............I live to close to her to have that sorta threat thrown out there!:help:


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Ravenlost, I cant do that because someone might see me buying 40 pounds of sugar at WalMart! :bouncy:

Texas Artist - you get your Christmas Gift with NO SUGAR ADDED! Nice and sour. lol. Maybe I could make you some blackberry soap?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Blackberries turn black before they are ripe: sounds like they picked them before they were soft!

Do you use apartame? A sugar-free jelly would work well, or a sugar-free pie. Or perhaps you could mix some into a dish with a little cooked apple?

Or you can freeze a few and regard them as sweet-tarts?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I add a little baking soda to sour fruit. You can use much less sugar then.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Ark said:


> Texas Artist - you get your Christmas Gift with NO SUGAR ADDED! Nice and sour. lol. Maybe I could make you some blackberry soap?


Ravenlost.....I BLAME YOU!!:grump: I think this'll be the first christmas where someone will ask what I got and I'll be wishin like crazy I could say "an ugly sweater!":grump:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Once sugar is added, the jelly will be good. I promise!

I'll go buy the sugar...I used to be one of "those people". LOL...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Sour blackberries are better for pies n dessserts and jam. The sweet ones are better for fresh eating. THe sour ones are sood because it's gives more complex flavor with the sugar and other ingredients when it cooks, and not so mushy either. If you use sweet blackberries they get insipid for pies/jam/cobbler etc--blech

You can make blackberry syrup for pancakes too, I think the recipe is in the Ball book(at leat my 20 year old one)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

You can make a berry crisp and use oats, you can grind up soime oats to make the flour in teh topping. I always make twice as much topping. (unless you're one of "those people" who are stingy with their toppings, don't want to be too spendthrift and decadent!)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Fill a half gallon canning jar with blackberries, add two cups sugar, top off with vodka, and let it sit for about three months. I think Cabin Fever has a different recipe for his HT Famous elixir, maybe he will post it


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> You can make a berry crisp and use oats, you can grind up soime oats to make the flour in teh topping. I always make twice as much topping. (unless you're one of "those people" who are stingy with their toppings, don't want to be too spendthrift and decadent!)


A lot of people who can't eat gluten also can not eat oats.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Cliff said:


> A lot of people who can't eat gluten also can not eat oats.


well then make blackberry cheesecake.

or experiment and make kind of masa-cornbready-polenta crispy stuff


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried the stevia based sweeteners like Truvia? It's pretty good as far as non-sugar sweetener goes.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Never heard of Truvia - can you bake with it? Is it less strong tasting than Stevia, which we didnt much care for? 

Blackberry crisp does sound good, but I dont have any GF Oats, so I cant do that.... hmm, I may just make a big pan of it anyway with regular oats for the shindig tomorrow and make sure my kids know not to eat it. 

Beaglebiz!! Now you're talking!! Hmmmm... I wonder if Texas Artist would reconsider accepting her Christmas gift if I made that famous elixir!! 

I will be up bright and early in the morning working on _SOMETHING_... 
Thanks all for the ideas! 

I am making some homemade cream cheese which will be ready in the morning so cheesecake with a blackberry topping is a real possibility! 


Thanks for the baking soda tip! And, we dont use aspartame - it gives me DEADLY headaches. 

Did you get the sugar yet Ravenlost? Did anyone stare at you in line? Hopefully you bought the vodka as well. LOL :goodjob:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh yeah...40 lbs. of sugar and almost as much vodka. Had coupons for it all too. If I caught anyone staring at me I just stuck my tongue out at them.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Ark said:


> Never heard of Truvia - can you bake with it? Is it less strong tasting than Stevia, which we didnt much care for?


It doesn't taste like raw stevia at all. I'd say of non-sugar sweeteners it tastes the most like sugar and has the least after taste. But it does still have some aftertaste. 

Not sure about its use in baking. Might be worth an experiment for jam or pie filling.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

The Truvia site has some recipes, this one could be adapted for blackberries:

Blueberry Pie

http://www.truvia.com/recipe-blueberry-pie.html

Blackberry sauce

http://www.truvia.com/recipe-blackberry-sauce.html


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Ark said:


> Beaglebiz!! Now you're talking!! Hmmmm... I wonder if Texas Artist would reconsider accepting her Christmas gift if I made that famous elixir!!
> :


Does yer meanstreak have an end woman!:stars:


----------

